# Homesteading Mecca?



## paulty_logic (Jan 15, 2014)

I&#8217;ve recently begun to reevaluate where I want to start homesteading.

So, I thought I would put this out there, and I&#8217;m sure this question has been asked before, but where in the US are the most suitable homesteading locations?

Some of my criteria are:
-a culture of small small farming/cottage industry
-reasonable land prices
-legal support(ala cottage industry laws, right to farm act or lack of government involvement)
-distance from good sized farmers markets
-neighbors nearby that are involved in the same activities to share experiences with / help others and learn in the process
-proximity to wilderness(trails, parks, national forests)

I have at various times looked at Michigan(UP), Kentucky, Maine, Missouri, Washington/Oregon&#8230; Am I overlooking an area?

PS. I'll concede that this may be too open/broad of a question and may be completely unreasonable.


----------



## goatlady (May 31, 2002)

Yes, you totally overlooked Northern Arkansas. We are much cheaper in land prices than MO, lots of independent home businesses, most everybody gardens and hunts for their tables, good recreation area with the lakes and rivers here, about 50 miles to large cities in the west and north, Springfield is a 2-hour drive on the freeway most of that time is spent getting to the freeway! My closest "town" has a population of 560, next down the road is 1700. We do have a state income tax, but it is a sliding scale and retirement/SS is exempt. Check out Baxter, Marion, and Boone counties.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Land that would fit your criteria in WA/OR is not cheap or even reasonable. Legal support will vary from county to county but most would not be a good choice.


----------



## paulty_logic (Jan 15, 2014)

goatlady said:


> Yes, you totally overlooked Northern Arkansas. We are much cheaper in land prices than MO, lots of independent home businesses, most everybody gardens and hunts for their tables, good recreation area with the lakes and rivers here, about 50 miles to large cities in the west and north, Springfield is a 2-hour drive on the freeway most of that time is spent getting to the freeway! My closest "town" has a population of 560, next down the road is 1700. We do have a state income tax, but it is a sliding scale and retirement/SS is exempt. Check out Baxter, Marion, and Boone counties.


I definately will check them out, thanks GL!


----------



## paulty_logic (Jan 15, 2014)

Molly Mckee said:


> Land that would fit your criteria in WA/OR is not cheap or even reasonable. Legal support will vary from county to county but most would not be a good choice.


Yeah, I've noticed that pricing in western WA/OR seems to be a tad steep, but if there were a thriving community of small farmers I would definately have been interested. I haven't really looked at state-level relations with small farmers is, but it seems there are few exceptions in the US..


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

I personally think the most valuable ecosystem and natural riches exist in the Appalachian mountains. But that covers a whole bunch of different states.

From there, you have easy access to some forests and lands that are protected. But the restrictions and neighboring types vary as far as you can imagine. Getting less and less able to pinpoint any real area that is friendly for what you are talking about.

There may be some here who could speak to certain counties for having very loose building codes and such. Mine would not be one of them.


----------



## Jenstc2003 (Apr 4, 2012)

Wirt Co. WV- it offers much of what you like, though WV doesn't offer farmers the support that might be ideal. There's a farmer's market here in town during the summer and a bigger, busier one in Parkersurg (a decent sized town about 20 mins from the county seat). Not a single stop light in the county- and I'm finding MANY who share my self- sufficiency goals who are teaching me a lot. You might be most interested in the eastern part of the county, as the western is closer to Parkersburg and it has higher prices in many cases. I've been pricing and it usually averages out to about $1500/acre for land that is available ATM. We're about three hours from major national forests, but with plenty of parks closer than that in Wood county. Generally an area of very sweet people, moderate to low taxes, and not a huge amount of regulation, too. The roads are not a huge problem, though some of the back roads can be a pain in winter. I would not even want to be elsewhere myself.


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

I would agree with West Va.


----------



## Audrima (Jan 19, 2014)

shhhh! don't tell people about WV, there is a sweet piece of land I want and it's cheap! 

but yes WV is a great place. we mind our own business.  if it was not for the land in ct my hubby "has" and his job we be on our own land in wv.


M


----------



## Mommajay (Mar 3, 2014)

I agree- My hubby wants western NC/TN/KY- I would like TN/KY/MO or AR as well. The land prices I found for MO and AR really can't be beat for what you get. Beautiful country out there.


----------



## JLMissouri (Dec 12, 2012)

Missouri, Tennessee and Oklahoma. All three of these states are in the top ten list of freedom, all states have affordable land and a very low costs of living.


----------



## urban gleaner (Jan 23, 2014)

JLMissouri said:


> Missouri, Tennessee and Oklahoma. All three of these states are in the top ten list of freedom, all states have affordable land and a very low costs of living.



Be very sure to check on long term drought conditions in Oklahoma. I know, I live here. Much of the state is under sever drought conditions and will be for yrs to come, as it takes a long time for lakes and reservoirs to get back to normal levels and even longer for aquafers. Most of the state, summers are very dry, yet very humid normally. Soil types also vary wildly, and some areas just should NOT be farmed comercially, and even just a large family garden and fruit trees are risky. Most watering has to be irregation, and water quality also varies. In other words, do alot of homework on soil, climate and ecoregions within the state. Central OK the land is cheap because people's wells and ponds are drying up. Cost of living is low because there aren't much in the way of jobs. And we DO have wind, 25-30mph winds especially in the summer are pretty common, especially Central and Western OK.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Have you researched Clallam County, here on the Olympic Peninsula of Northwestern Washington? First off, land can be relatively affordable, if it isn't developed and out of City Zoning. Affordable?

Let's discuss that :clap:

Drought areas? Less expensive, no thanks.
Bad weather. as in hurricanes and/or tornadoes? No thanks at any price.
Hot summers and lots of snow in the Winter? I'll pass.
HOA's, CCR's, Water restricted areas? Nope.
Areas where it is very challenging to grow a garden? Another pass.
Land with bad water? No.
Land with an insufficient well? No, again.
High elevation? There is a limit.
I could go on, but it is probably clear..., this is me, but maybe not YOU!

It is important for you to have a very clear set of priorities. HTer's live in all different areas of the Country, for just as many different reasons. I'd do the pro/con exercise to determine what areas fit you best.

I live on the edge of the Blue Hole, in the foothills of the Olympic Mountains. We get 25" rain per year, but have a great well, and numerous springs on our property. Paul Gautschi, of Back to Eden, lives (15) minutes from us. We are also a few miles from all sorts of hiking trails, parks, and Nat'l Forest. It only takes us 10 minutes to drive to the nearest boat launch. We are rural, so there are no water restrictions. There are numerous farms near where we are, organic small farms on the same road, and the closest Farmer's Market, is 15 minutes away. We chose to buy a property of 5.1 acres, since it fulfilled our criteria so well, and we didn't really need more land. The price we paid for this land, may be considered high, but we got an approved septic, great well, power on the property, a carport, and a driveway already here. In addition, we are building a log home with trees right off this property. I'd rather live here than anywhere else in the US. Here, I will again, affirm, this is my opinion. Others are very happy to live elsewhere. 

Back to hiking... We can walk down our driveway, 1/4 of a mile, then up a DNR road to the top of a vista. That is our closest hike of 3 miles. We can drive less than 10 minutes and be at one of the trail entries for the Olympic Discovery Trail, which spans 113.2 miles! In 20 minutes, we are at the Dungeness Spit Trailhead...this hike is 10 miles on the beach, to the Dungeness Lighthouse and back. There are trailheads for the Olympic Mountain hiking trails in areas bordering the Olympics. There are a few 
hiking trails, about 20 minutes up the road (S towards the Olympics). I enjoy living so close to all this! 

I am working with a couple, from out of State, right now. They are looking for less land than we have, but I have convinced them to consider only parcels with existing wells. They aren't building for 5-7 years and it would benefit them greatly to know they have a sufficient well output and good water. 

Since I have lived in Western Washington for over (25) years, I can answer most of your questions about my region.


----------



## Dusky Beauty (Jan 4, 2012)

If you want to sell at a farmers market-- you need to consider a market area to sell in where people DO NOT dominantly "grow their own" because you'll indeed be competing with them growing their own vs. Buying from you. This is a problem I've heard about conversationally from people in the Ozarks and other rural lifestyle places- you can't pay people to take your eggs, veggies or meat because everybody already has family with a garden, chickens, or goes hunting. 

I ended up in Phoenix by accident and I'm lucky to have a really good market- backyard farming is popular so my livestock babies sell well to other backyarders, I can find stock I want to add to my own operations easily-- then when it's time to sell the actual food products I have a host of educated and moneyed people in the metro who can't raise their own and are willing to pay reasonable prices for eggs & veggies.


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

Idaho could fit some of your requirements but land isnt cheap.


----------



## Cookie2 (Feb 21, 2014)

While we currently live in MS, I'm not an east-coast person by nature.

When it comes to farming, I really, really like south-central or southeast Idaho.


----------



## cjaynes11 (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm in Tucson, and have been for a few years. I started to visit the local farmers markets and even begun to build a few self watering pots for my little space garden for canning and even sell at the farmers market if I have any left over(something in the future at least).
Even in the desert you can grow year round, Phoenix and Green Valley are both examples of that. It's what got me to start growing my own, want fresher and as much chemical free as I can get it! Thanks for the info!


----------



## Dusky Beauty (Jan 4, 2012)

cjaynes11 said:


> I'm in Tucson, and have been for a few years. I started to visit the local farmers markets and even begun to build a few self watering pots for my little space garden for canning and even sell at the farmers market if I have any left over(something in the future at least).
> Even in the desert you can grow year round, Phoenix and Green Valley are both examples of that. It's what got me to start growing my own, want fresher and as much chemical free as I can get it! Thanks for the info!


Funny enough, being in the desert really stunts my gardening. I've yet to meet anyone who can grow REAL tomatoes. Sure you can plant them, and they grow, but no varieties get beyond cherry tomato size in my own experience or among anyone I know. :bored: I also don't care for environment-- I used to enjoy getting outside with the trees and the grass in spring but I have no appreciation for a desert landscape and get no pleasure from my outside time, so I rarely garden. This year the one I grow will be for economic reasons, not pleasure, and I havent bothered with a garden in 2 years.


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

Might check out the Columbia Basin in WA and OR. Benton, Franklin and Walla Walla counties in Washington and Morrow, Umatilla and Union counties in Oregon. I haven't lloked at land prices lately. But for climate, growing season, etc; they can't be beat. Lots of ag, lots of game, acces the the Umatilla National Forest and Eagle Cap Wilderness. Tons of great little towns.

We live in SW Wyoming right now but our long term plan is to return to the Basin someday.


----------



## Batt (Sep 8, 2006)

You can check out my place in SW Mo. on my tagline. Not cheap, but ready to go.
-a culture of small small farming/cottage industry
>Mostly small farmers and retiree's -Vegetable auction nearby, Farmers market 20 miles, tourist area.
-reasonable land prices
>You'd have to judge for yourself. I make enough off the land (hay / wheat) every year to pay the taxes and insurance.
-legal support(ala cottage industry laws, right to farm act or lack of government involvement)
> no zoning, no permits to build. 3 major buildings and the only permit I needed was for the septic because it was < 1/4 mile from the lake.
-distance from good sized farmers markets
> 20 miles, BIG one in Springfield 60 Miles
-neighbors nearby that are involved in the same activities to share experiences with / help others and learn in the process
>Good neighbors, I know most of them within a mile.
-proximity to wilderness(trails, parks, national forests)
>Abuts a 9,000 acre lake and corps of engineers. Lots of trails nearby, 1 of the horse trails will end just over the fence.


----------



## paulty_logic (Jan 15, 2014)

Thanks guys. I really appreaciate the thoughts.

Lori - I'm actually heading on a cross country bike trip in a couple weeks from Chicago to the olympic peninsula. I'm hoping to check out some organic farms in the area, and get a feel for the area. Are you are still doing real estate? If so, I may be in touch in the future.

Dusky - I have thought about the Tucson area, I may still end up going through there at some point. I'll probably check it out. I really like the backyard farming culture.

To the multiple people suggesting Mo, Ar. I'm still keeping them in mind for future cycling trips. Who knows.


----------



## JLMissouri (Dec 12, 2012)

You should come through Missouri on the Katy Trail, where else are you going to find a 240 mile graded bike trail. Much better than going along a highway and it has much better scenery.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

paulty_logic said:


> Thanks guys. I really appreaciate the thoughts.
> 
> Lori - I'm actually heading on a cross country bike trip in a couple weeks from Chicago to the olympic peninsula. I'm hoping to check out some organic farms in the area, and get a feel for the area. Are you are still doing real estate? If so, I may be in touch in the future.
> 
> ...


 Each of the areas you are considering vary considerably. Your priorities will make your decision easy. It is good to see all your areas of interest.


----------



## rambotex (May 5, 2014)

Dude, you're gonna ride a Bike from Chicago to the West Coast?:teehee:


----------



## paulty_logic (Jan 15, 2014)

rambotex said:


> Dude, you're gonna ride a Bike from Chicago to the West Coast?:teehee:


Yup, all 2800 miles, give or take. It's really not as uncommon as you might think. I'll be camping along the way. Mainly it's a good excuse to explore Glacier National Park, and I get to see parts of the country that you just don't when doing 90 on the expressway. At the end I'm hoping to hook up with some farms to get a feel for what's going on with the small-scale organic markets in the area.


----------



## rambotex (May 5, 2014)

How long does that take?


----------



## paulty_logic (Jan 15, 2014)

rambotex said:


> Dude, you're gonna ride a Bike from Chicago to the West Coast?:teehee:





rambotex said:


> How long does that take?


If I set a leisurely pace of 50 miles a day, and that is extreme, it'll take 7 weeks. I can probably kick it up to 100 miles a day in certain places, and cut the time down considerably. But even at 7 weeks I should be able to make it through the mountains before the heavy snow starts in the higher elevations.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Wow, you sound like my cousin or DH! Both those guys can be a little hardcore.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

Mid-Michigan. Look around Clare and Missaukee counties. I homesteaded around the area for nearly 20 years. It has everything you're seeking and more.


----------



## rambotex (May 5, 2014)

Obviously you don't have a job. Enjoy, be safe.


----------



## Seeria (Jul 21, 2006)

We meet bike riders here on the Oregon coast everyday nearly. Amazing how many are doing 2k trips. Met one last week that came from Alaska, heading to South America. O.O
I'd avoid Oregon if you want to make money off your land. Their water rights laws are a pain in the butt and hugely anti business.


----------



## StickyFloors (Aug 4, 2014)

Seeria said:


> I'd avoid Oregon if you want to make money off your land. Their water rights laws are a pain in the butt and hugely anti business.




Beware of those "cute" small towns - check the local government closely. Check the county closely. Check the voting records - many will have histories of tax increases upon tax increases. The county will say "woe are us with no money!" and build giant edifices with gleaming marble floors and walls, while they claim they cannot maintain a police force during off hours.

The crime stats are a joke (so much is not prosecuted here), and the sex offender stats are completely off (MANY are 'non predatory' classified and don't show up on the public stats) - check out the law that was passed in 2013 if you want.

Go to any grocery store on a Tuesday morning and you'll see quite a number of people in their pajamas and slippers. Able bodied, paying with your money that you've earned with your sweat, working the land.

No, honey, Oregon is not the place to be if you want to make any money off your labors.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Sequim was selected as the top place to retire... Since I now live here, I know all the reasons why. The reason we bought a property here, was so we didn't ever have to move again. Here is the article:

http://www.peninsuladailynews.com/article/20140818/NEWS/308189980/sequim-again-named-top-retirement-destination-8212-this-time-by

We can grow our own food, raise critters, etc... Our preferred area was in the foothills of the Olympics and we get 25" of rain per year (as compared to the Sequim Valley area with 15" to 17" per year). We are minutes from the saltwaterfront, freshwater rivers, agricultural areas, plenty of hiking/biking options, and it doesn't get below 20F here.


----------



## StickyFloors (Aug 4, 2014)

lorichristie said:


> Sequim was selected as the top place to retire... Since I now live here, I know all the reasons why. The reason we bought a property here, was so we didn't ever have to move again. Here is the article:
> 
> http://www.peninsuladailynews.com/article/20140818/NEWS/308189980/sequim-again-named-top-retirement-destination-8212-this-time-by
> 
> We can grow our own food, raise critters, etc... Our preferred area was in the foothills of the Olympics and we get 25" of rain per year (as compared to the Sequim Valley area with 15" to 17" per year). We are minutes from the saltwaterfront, freshwater rivers, agricultural areas, plenty of hiking/biking options, and it doesn't get below 20F here.



This sounds lovely! Are you concerned at all about the word getting out? I know how some have said that Bellingham was ruined by being called "great place to retire", for instance.


----------

